# 2-almost 3 month GSD neck biting other dog. HELP?!



## kylin (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum. I have really liked it here. I have a huge problem.. My 2 month old german shepherd keeps biting my 1 year old Jack Russell Terrier. Boo, the GSD keeps jumping on top of my Jack Russell and biting his neck (REALLY HARD, HIS TEETH ARE LIKE STAPLES!) well, the J.R either attacks him back or just lets him bite his neck and tail and leaves him.. Please how do I stop this? I cage the german shepherd because he is always biting my other dog. The J.R is very calm while the GSD all he does is bite the J.R. Please help me. Thank you so much. :help:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is how they play...ask my 3.5 year old Golden The older dog will correct the pup if he's out of line. If you don't like it, then they get separated until the pup calms down.


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

llombardo said:


> This is how they play...ask my 3.5 year old Golden The older dog will correct the pup if he's out of line. If you don't like it, then they get separated until the pup calms down.


YUP! I have a VERY patient 5 year old terrier mix named Einstein, about 25 pounds, who will run my pup ragged...for which I am thankful! She pounces, she bites, she bites HARD, he lets her have it, they chase each other like crazy, bite, bite, bite, BITE!! If she gets out of line and bites too hard, he gives it right back to her, which "knocks her down a peg" and she adjusts her behavior...well...that is until she forgets again... Dogs sometimes play really rough (mine do) but nobody gets truly hurt...you'll definitely hear a "yip" now and then, usually coming from the pup when the older dog is saying...WHOA THERE, that bite was just a little too hard!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, the puppy play. It seems very rough to us, but just think how young boys play..its only the dog equivalent. My doberman and shepherd play and you'd think they're trying to kill each other but its all just fun for dogs.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

My pup plays really, really rough with other pups. Actually to the point of having to be seperated sometimes. I have found that older, patient dogs are really good at putting her in her place and teaching her manners. She was introduced to my neighbors 5 yr old Schnauzer as soon as we brought her home. He was very gentle with her but quick to put her in her place. Today my Karly is now 2x the size of the Schnauzer but always uses her manners when she is with him as well as any other older dog. Once in a while she slips up and he lets her know without hesitation. Perhaps you could find an older dog that you can trust to put your pup in its place without actually hurting her. My Karly always comes home with a different attitude after being with the big dogs.


----------



## bga (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup, they play rough sometimes. When I got my first GSD i was little conerned as well when I first saw it. She would run around the yard with a similar sized Rottie and they would take turns pinning each other this way. A more experienced owner told me what others on here have said. I wouldn't worry too much. If they ever get serious, you will know it when you see it. There will be no doubt in your mind.


----------



## BUS33 (Feb 4, 2013)

My GSD pup (10 weeks) and my 5 yr old Boston Terrier go at it too. I actually posted about my concern with it but didn't get much response. They get rough but when my Boston is done, he lets the pup know and the pup gets the message. One thing for sure, it definitely wears them out and a long nap usually ensues.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Teach your puppy limitations, as mama dog would have done.

Only let them play in a controlled environment, when pup gets to rough, correct it. Grab its snout and squeeze until it starts to whine and let go, repeat until puppy stops being so rough. Then praise the pup for its changed behavior immediately. 

Direct your pup to a toy and again praise puppy immediately when pup decides to play with the toy instead of the other dog (which your pup sees as a toy).

Do not let puppy alone with the other dog, always supervise interaction between the 2 dogs.

Your puppy needs to learn how to correctly pay with another dog, or when it meets another dog, it will not know how to act and may get into a fight.

Take your puppy to supervised puppy socialization classes, have someone help you to learn how to teach your puppy to "play nice".


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Ther is NO need to grab your dogs nose until it whines. Please do not do this.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Ther is NO need to grab your dogs nose until it whines. Please do not do this.


:thumbup:

I'd take my cue from the Jack Russell. If he seems okay, let them play. 
If the puppy starts to get the best of him distract with a toy and give him (pup) a minute to calm down.


----------



## spinkamor (Oct 22, 2012)

That's just how they play! My GSD and Eskimo play like that all the time. Sometimes they make growling noises too. But it's all play. They jump on each other, chase each other, bite each other's necks and ears and tails(my Eskie loves going for the ears). Playing is a liquid motion, while attacking/fighting is very stiff and choppy. You'll know for sure when there's a dogfight.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rallhaus said:


> Teach your puppy limitations, as mama dog would have done.
> 
> Only let them play in a controlled environment, when pup gets to rough, correct it. Grab its snout and squeeze until it starts to whine and let go, repeat until puppy stops being so rough. Then praise the pup for its changed behavior immediately.
> 
> ...


My momma dog is a veteran. She has never done anything like this. Today, I had one pup chewing on another's leg, one chewing on another's tail, and another chewing on another's ear all at the same time, the ear pups were laying on the cot next to the dam. She was not interfering in this AT ALL. 

Puppies play. I would be careful how much interaction I would allow with a dog that is an adult. I would supervise. But then, you have to supervise puppies anyway.


----------



## i loved my dog too hard (Mar 5, 2013)

GusGus said:


> Oh, the puppy play. It seems very rough to us, but just think how young boys play..its only the dog equivalent. My doberman and shepherd play and you'd think they're trying to kill each other but its all just fun for dogs.


 Yes dog play can be pretty violent. and messy. and bloody. 
But I can tell they are having the best time ever. My dogs love wrestling over their tug toy.


----------



## kylin (Mar 5, 2013)

*Wow!*
Thank you everyone for the wonderful replies! So I shouldn't worry? And how do I keep them seperated? For how long?
Also the GSD is ALWAYS every second biting on my J.R's neck when he's let out. I get really scared because my J.R bites him or something, I hear a crying from the GSD, I'm afraid he might really hurt my GSD. Any comments on that? ty everyone


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

kylin said:


> *Wow!*
> Thank you everyone for the wonderful replies! So I shouldn't worry? And how do I keep them seperated? For how long?
> Also the GSD is ALWAYS every second biting on my J.R's neck when he's let out. I get really scared because my J.R bites him or something, I hear a crying from the GSD, I'm afraid he might really hurt my GSD. Any comments on that? ty everyone


He is correcting him like his mom did when he was still with her. I'm guessing that the GSD backs down at least a little bit when corrected? If you want to separate them, you have to get the GSD out of the "play" state of mind, which is easier said then done. He is a puppy and they like to play all the time and after five minutes of being away, I bet the puppy goes running back at the JR. Do you have a crate?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If the other dog is OK with it, they're just playing.

Nikon was a freaking VAMPIRE puppy. He was never mouthy with me, never put his teeth on me or tugged my clothes but he was like a parasite on Coke's neck for the first few months! He was *loud* too, growling and snarling like the spawn of satan but that's just how they played.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Those pictures are awesome, Lies. Especially that third one-- I totally LOL'd.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually found a ton where Nikon was attached to Coke's neck but since I didn't have a decent flash back then it's impossible to tell where one dog ends and the other begins!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great vampire puppy pictures. Love-it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Like this? 










And this?










And this?


















































































It's a wonder Halo survived her puppyhood, she was an annoying little snot! Good thing Keefer was infinitely patient with her. :wub:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG. I seriously laughed at Halo. 

♥♥♥


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RocketDog said:


> OMG. I seriously laughed at Halo.
> 
> ♥♥♥


Yeah, we laugh at her a LOT, lol! She still likes to grab Keef by the neck and drag him around, and even though he outweighs her by 20 pounds, her determination knows no bounds.

ETA: in the one with the Flying Squirrel, she's actually clamped onto his ear. I was holding down the shutter, taking a bunch of shots in rapid succession, and in the next picture in the sequence the toy goes flying out the side of his mouth. Oof!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Keefer...oh good Keefer. His expression in every picture.... LMAO


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

LOL! My Grandma, what big teeth you have!!!


Liesje said:


> If the other dog is OK with it, they're just playing.
> 
> Nikon was a freaking VAMPIRE puppy. He was never mouthy with me, never put his teeth on me or tugged my clothes but he was like a parasite on Coke's neck for the first few months! He was *loud* too, growling and snarling like the spawn of satan but that's just how they played.


----------

